# Car Breakers - Ford parts



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good breakers for Ford focus parts - especially ST's?
Family member needs a few bits after a slight off so anyone who can point me in the direction of breakers in Wales/Midlands/West of England will be doing me a good turn!:thumb:


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Try these mate

http://www.thefordcentre.com/


----------



## wildchild (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi m8 tlc ford breakers in webb street coseley west mids are good i used to use them all the time for focus n galaxy
hth gaz


----------

